# Places to go alone



## RDorothy (Feb 24, 2011)

What are places you can go to alone if you don't want to stay at home? I've been feeling really bored lately. I like going to the park for basketball but it's winter now. Plus the movie tickets are so expensive these days. I'm not the shopping type either. However I do have a good sum of money to spend though. Any good suggestions?


----------



## GGirlyGirl05 (Feb 25, 2011)

I Like to go to Barnes & Nobel pick a book sit down and look through it. Its Very relaxing and it's a location where it's normal to be seen alone.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I am forcing myself to a bar to see a concert alone tonight. Just some local bands, what's the worst that can happen. Oh yeah...downtown is filled with crack addicts and prostitutes. I fear not, I am quite adept with a baseball bat.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

The grocery store. I love to just walk around and look at food. Lulz.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

The movies. Doesn't your place have a 'bargain' day when tickets are reduced, like on a Monday/Tuesday? That's when I usually go. When I saw True Grit about 70% of the people in there were by themselves, it's very common. You could even sneak into another screen after your film has finished and make a day of it. Just don't mention me if you get caught lol.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I've always been a fan of hanging out in bookshops, pretending they are libraries - the staff never seem to care, they don't get many customers nowadays anyway, always empty.


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 25, 2011)

I go downtown and snap pics of miscellaneous stuff, or just take train and bus rides to wherever out of sheer boredom.


----------



## izuhbelluh (Feb 25, 2011)

I like going to the movies alone. I also like to go to the library and go online/read.
Maybe grab a cup of coffee and sit on a bench downtown and people watch?


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 25, 2011)

izuhbelluh said:


> I like going to the movies alone. I also like to go to the library and go online/read.
> Maybe grab a cup of coffee and sit on a bench downtown and *people watch*?


Yes this is done a lot also.


----------



## odd1out (Jan 2, 2011)

Library!!! Now that I think of it our society is shaped in such a way that no one can really go alone anywhere without getting weird looks :s


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Massage Parlor :banana


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

RDorothy said:


> What are places you can go to alone if you don't want to stay at home? I've been feeling really bored lately. I like going to the park for basketball but it's winter now. Plus the movie tickets are so expensive these days. I'm not the shopping type either. However I do have a good sum of money to spend though. Any good suggestions?


I have gone to the library, Barnes and Noble, out to eat alone, the movies, shopping, I would rather go alone than miss going at all.


----------



## RDorothy (Feb 24, 2011)

peach123 said:


> I have gone to the library, Barnes and Noble, out to eat alone, the movies, shopping, I would rather go alone than miss going at all.


You're right. Even if nobody comes with me, I'd rather go by myself and have an experience. The massage parlor and people watching are good ideas, thanks. I've been to the Taste of Chicago alone, bar/club (boring), and just randomly walking around downtown in the summer the whole day. lol

keep them coming!


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

one of those free public lectures universities and libraries etc put on about various topics?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

They sometimes have these acrobats and contortionists people stop to watch around my college. I like shops with all the odd mumbo jumbo stuff like oil lanterns, inflatable wheelchairs and batman costumes, they always have something cheap useful for a different reason. I know, self confessed beatnik here. Am I right? I've bought a lot of self-massage equipment from these places as well as multi-tasking furniture. Some also sell paintings so people often hang around there to see if there can spot some up and coming artist prodigy, not that you'd ever talk to any who do. I like to think if I ever saw someone I considered worth talking to my sa would disappear, not that it would

Cinema is also good, book shops ummm... Game shops? Lol. I hang around hmv or jjb sports a lot. The theatre or the Opera. How far would I or anyone else go to not enjoy themselves to the full around other people? The possibilities are limitless probably.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

This may sound strange for someone with anxiety, but how bout a baseball game. Like for me it would be MinuteMaid Park to see the Astros. My dad has extra season tickets & has said, pick whatever games you want. I may go to some games by myself this year. The deal is, you can even just pay for nosebleed seats ($4), go down to the bottom level & watch the game from just about anywhere. It's suprising but you can find really good spots to watch the game, sometime in a seat, away from everyone, totally off by yourself. I may do a few games during the week this year, maybe even without the kids. Arrive at the game really early, leave really late to avoid the crowds.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I've always wanted to just ride the bus to random places, and just putz around there for a while. (Central NY has a terrific bus service). I wonder if they have a smartphone app with the bus routes (idea!). My only problem would be getting home at the end of the day (oh and fear). I don't have most of the routes memorized (just the 2 I used to take all the time).
I used to overhear some of the best conversations on the bus.
I would sometimes go to the mall and people watch. It's quite fun for me, since it's as close as one can get to a people zoo. I usually walk around a lot, between the sitting periods, 2 good perspectives.

I don't really have many suggestions, since I'm often in a similar situation. So you're not alone in your boredom


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

I like nosing around antique stores, and reading/people-watching in a nearby park. 
But in the winter I mostly stay burrowed in bed because it's too damn cold to go outside.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

i dont understand this 'people watching' thing. seems like an odd thing to do?


----------



## notMiceElf (Nov 29, 2010)

People watching? o_o Sounds a bit.. creepy if you ask me. When I would skip school due to school issues I would go for bus rides which where so soothing for me.

If I had a good sum of money to spend I would buy a bus ticket to Toronto and walk around and come back in the evening. Thats what I would do though.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Iced said:


> Massage Parlor :banana


Only for the happy endings :boogie

x


----------

